# Bulk Zinnia seed? Which seed company?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I know this is a bit early to be asking:

We are thinking about planting a plot of zinnias in order to sell cut flowers at the farmer's market for the 2013 season.

I'll need to buy seed in bulk.

I've purchased zinnia seed from a number of companies. My best zinnia flowers have come from Burpee, in the small packets, but they are too expensive for what we are wanting to do. I need good seed that will germinate!

Who do you suggest that we buy zinnia seeds from?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Fedco Seeds - Item: Benaryâs Giants Mix Zinnia

Benary's Giant (also known as blue point).


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Clovis, I want to add that I grow this variety, and the zinnias are awesome. With enough fertility, the plants are waist-high (depending on your height, or course), and the flowers are big and bright. Resists disease better than other zinnias also. The seed costs more though. Fedco probably has the best price.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

These ones make awesome cut flowers, they are almost chest high now! Not sure if they are sold in bulk though, I got the seeds free from Renee's Flower Seeds, they are the Berry Basket mix cutting zinnias.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Johnny's sells separate colors of Benary's Giant also: Benary's Giant Series - Johnny's Selected Seeds


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Benary's Giant are the most commonly recommended zinnias for the cut flower market that I'm aware of. They have gotten to be really expensive the last few years though. Johnny's also sells Giant Dahlia Flowered Mix zinnias. They are very similar to Benary's Giant. The biggest difference is that Benary's Giant are pretty much all fully double, dahlia type flowers. Giant Dahlia Flowered will give you a blend of double and single (more daisy like) flowers. I've grown them both and I actually prefer the Giant Dahlia Flowered Mix because of the single flowers. I like having both types of flowers available. The other thing I really like about the Giant Dahlia Flowered Mix is that they cost a small fraction of what the Benary's Giant variety costs. You can get 1/2 ounce (about 1600 seeds) of the Giant Dahlia Flowered Mix for about the same amount of money as 100 seeds of Benary's Giant.

Giant Dahlia Flowered Mix - Johnny's Selected Seeds


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

This is where I get my seeds.
I don't buy flower seeds, but you can compare the price your self and see if it will work for you.
They have pounds and quarter pound pks.
https://www.morgancountyseeds.com/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=815


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps Mountain Valley Seeds? They have been good to me.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

*Thank you for the replies!!!!*

Vicki: Thank you for the Fedco link. I like what I see.

Nickie: Wow!!!! Those are beautiful!!!!!

Murray: You really have my interest with the Benary's seed. How long have you been growing them?

a'ightthen and veggie: Thank you for the links!!!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I thought that I would add this, FWIW.

We've grow some beautiful zinnias, but the giant mix from Burpee are absolutely stunning. I kid you not, those zinnias are jaw dropping. 

The real problem is that those giants drink the water, and lots of it. I know it has been bad this year with the drought, but some days I feel that I can't keep enough water on those plants. Another zinnia that we planted seems like it only needed water every four days or so, but the flower is much smaller.

At this time, I am thinking about planting our usual area in zinnias, plus adding another bed in a different location here at our home. At the same time, I am contemplating planting a very large bed at my folk's house. The downside to this is that I won't be able to water those zinnias at my parents house. I'll have to rely on Mother Nature to provide the water.

Currently, we are hand broadcasting the seed. Sometimes we do great, but sometimes, we get all the seed gathered up too close.

How do large growers plant their seed? Ideas?


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

clovis said:


> *Thank you for the replies!!!!*
> 
> 
> Murray: You really have my interest with the Benary's seed. How long have you been growing them?



I grew the Benary's varieties every year for a long time. A few years ago the price of the seed went up by a huge amount. I haven't planted Benary's in a couple of years though. I tried the Giant Dahlia Flowered mix and haven't planted Benary's since.

Benary's are probably the best variety for cut flowers. And, for sure more consistently truly double flowers. But, the Large Dahlia Flowered are almost as good. As I mentioned earlier, I actully like them better because I like having some single flowers. It gives another option to use in arrangements. The Benary's are a little bit better for cut flower use but not enough better to justify spending more than 10 times as much for seed. I recommend the Large Dahlia Flowered Mix.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Murray,

Thank you for the reply!

Have you grown the zinnias for resale, or just for fun?

How much did you charge per stem? 

Have you ever staggered your planting to stretch out the growing season?


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

clovis said:


> Murray,
> 
> Thank you for the reply!
> 
> ...



I've grown them mostly to sell at farmers markets. I usually sell them in bunches of 10 or 12 for $3.50-4.00. I've also used them in mixed boquets quite a lot over the years. I really like them with sunflowers. Especially the smaller sunflowers.

I do generally do a second planting about 3 weeks after the first one.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

clovis said:


> How do large growers plant their seed? Ideas?


I use my Seed Stick Planter I bought several years ago from Johnny's Seeds.
Johnny's Selected Seeds
It's a great tool for planting a lot of larger seeds. I use it sunflowers, cucumbers, squash, melons, ect. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like Johnny's still sells them. You might be able to find one elsewhere on the internet.

I've also heard of using an Earthway seeder to plant zinnias using the beet plate. Sometimes with every other hole on the seed plate taped over so as to not plant too thickly. I haven't tried it yet but probably will next year.
EarthwayÂ® Vegetable Seeder - Johnny's Selected Seeds


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

NickieL said:


> These ones make awesome cut flowers, they are almost chest high now! Not sure if they are sold in bulk though, I got the seeds free from Renee's Flower Seeds, they are the Berry Basket mix cutting zinnias.


I'm pretty sure Renee's uses Benary's Giant in her zinnia mixes.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Again, thank you for all of the replies. I appreciate your time and expertise.

I've been thinking about the zinnia project for next year. I am trying to figure out much area to plant, what varieties, and whether this project will work.

We have a small, growing farmer's market with about 500 customers a week. I am trying to figure out what the market will support, and if there are enough flower buyers in our customer base to warrant my time and trouble. 

I suspect that selling flowers at a low price will drive sales in our market, but it isn't worth it to me if I have to give them away.

I will be planting zinnias next year for resale...but again, it goes back to what varieties and how much area. Part of me wants to plant 3 full acres, LOL, but my brain says to start small and work up from there.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

IMO 500 customers to a market is plenty to consider vending at. 5% of that is 25 customers to your stand, if they all spend $5 or more on flowers you're doing okay for your first startup in my opinion. I'd give it a go... the worse you are out is $250-300 on insurance, and a permit fee at the market. Even at slow markets I'm sure you can eek out $400 net on the season.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thanks, idig. 

I think you are right. There are going to be some flower buyers. The good side to this is that the farmer's market only costs $35 for the entire season.

We're strongly looking into some other options to sell along with the flowers. I'm thinking about selling up to 6 varieties of tomatoes too, as well as fresh made salsa.

Of course, we're not trying to make this a job, or going into it with expectations to get rich. If nothing else, it might be a few extra dollars for our fledgling retirement account or a weekend vacation. At the same time, I hate to invest my time and money, and have buyers expect to buy flowers for 5 cents a stem, LOL.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

FWIW- I saw glads at $5/stem a week ago, and they were no great shakes.

Coastal touristy Maine.

As little water and attention that some zinnias require, put enough in so that you can give some away to friends. Just in case you find a sweet price point.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Fedco supplied almost all of our seed when we were into market gardening. I can not over emphasize how pleased we were with them. outstanding quality at very fair prices.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

frankva: $5 a stem? Wow!!!!

JJ: Thank you for your input on Fedco! I like what I see so far.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Just as an update:

We haven't seen the first flower, save an exception or two, at our farmer's market all year long.

Today, when we arrived, one of the occasional vendors had three small zinnia arrangements on her table for $5 and $6. 

I've been worried that cut flowers might not sell, but I am happy to report that all of her zinnia arrangements sold to happy customers, and all were happy to buy them. It appears that there might be a market after all, even if this was a one-off event. 

My wife and I are still trying to figure out where to plant our zinnia crop...we have limited space, but we are hammering out the plan slowly but surely. 

I'm still wanting to plant a majority of giants, even though they seem to need more water. 

As always, I am open to more ideas, thoughts, suggestions and advice!!!


----------

